# tyvek install



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

I think if you install the writing upside down, the water gets confused and starts running uphill.:thumbup:. I understand that side ways is a no no, because there are tiny vertical striations in the material that direct any water vertically down the surface.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

words go upwards for advertising reasons


----------

